
The Truth About Facebook Revenues, User Numbers, And Its IPO - icey
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-truth-about-facebook-revenues-user-numbers-and-its-ipo-2010-7
======
jjantzen
Wow--had no idea they were generating those kinds of numbers--no wonder
Google's concerned.

